# New fee???!!! (Regional Sports Fee Expansion)



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

I just got my new Direct tv bill with a regional sports fee. I dont watch sports can I shut off the regional sports pak?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope, it's there regardless for you.


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can do like I did and send Directv an email expressing my displeasure of being charged an extra fee for programming I don't watch.


----------



## philtec (Sep 11, 2011)

capnp72 said:


> You can do like I did and send Directv an email expressing my displeasure of being charged an extra fee for programming I don't watch.


Please let us know if you get a reply back from them.


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is the reply I received:

Hi! My name is Freddie from the Customer Service department of DIRECTV. I see that you have been with us for a year now, thank you for keeping DIRECTV service. I appreciate the opportunity to provide you with excellent service that you deserve.

I understand how you feel about the Regional Sports Fee and I am sorry to hear that you are thinking of canceling service because of this. I am more than willing to addressed your concerns.

Mr...., we strive to bring you the best entertainment experience available. As part of an effort to manage rising programming costs, we are periodically compelled to review the channel lineups of some of our programming packages. In some ZIP codes, you may be subject to a nominal Regional Sports Fee. The Regional Sports Fee is a result of higher costs due to contractual obligations requiring us to offer multiple sports networks in select ZIP codes, or in rare instances, a single RSN that carries games from 4 or more teams. These local RSN(s) are included in most base packages, but there are some that do not include RSNs and are not subject to a Regional Sports Fee. The Regional Sports Networks that are in the Sports Pack add-on premium service are the additional RSNs outside of your local area (determined by your ZIP code) and not subject to this fee.

Despite this change, we have continued to invest in new programming and innovative services in order to provide you the best possible entertainment experience. Be assured that you that we will bring you more new features and more new programming.

Mr....., I appreciate your time and understanding about this matter. Thank you for choosing DIRECTV. Have a wonderful day!

Sincerely,

Freddie B. - 100283103
DIRECTV Customer Service
(03/03/2014 05:57 AM)
Why am I being charged a regional sports fee? When I signed up, nothing was ever said about this fee. I do not watch sports. Besides that, we only get ONE regional sports channel. To charge a fee for ONE channel is ridiculous! I suppose it's one more thing to consider once my contract is up!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

A decent reply.


----------



## philtec (Sep 11, 2011)

capnp72 said:


> Here is the reply I received:
> 
> Hi! My name is Freddie from the Customer Service department of DIRECTV. I see that you have been with us for a year now, thank you for keeping DIRECTV service. I appreciate the opportunity to provide you with excellent service that you deserve.
> 
> ...


Not a happy camper, me too.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

What areas are subject to the new fee? I've certainly never seen it before down here in Alabama.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The fee is based on those with high cost RSNs as part of your base package, typically an area that has multiple RSNs.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

You may only have 1 RSN, but it's in the Chicago DMA and it serves 4 major teams: Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs and Sox. All 4 of those teams demand a lot of cash in order to air their games. 

I wouldn't want to live in LA. With the Lakers channel, the upcoming Dodgers channel, possibly Pac12 Network eventually, plus LA Kings hockey, Angels baseball and Clippers basketball, offering coverage of all of those teams has to cost DirecTV a pretty penny. I don't even know how many different channels there are. 4? 6? What will their RSN fee be if DirecTV adds the Dodgers? Cripes!


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

mrdobolina said:


> You may only have 1 RSN, but it's in the Chicago DMA and it serves 4 major teams: Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs and Sox. All 4 of those teams demand a lot of cash in order to air their games.


I don't care how many teams or channels it covers, any channel(s) that requires an extra fee should require the user to subscribe to it. They should just add the local RSN's to the sports pack and increase the price $2 or $3.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

capnp72 said:


> *I don't care how many teams or channels it covers, any channel(s) that requires an extra fee should require the user to subscribe to it. * They should just add the local RSN's to the sports pack and increase the price $2 or $3.


+1 for sure !


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

icr2002 said:


> I just got my new Direct tv bill with a regional sports fee. I dont watch sports can I shut off the regional sports pak?


Yes, you can. Cancel and sign up with DISH. Be glad you don't live in LA. The sports fee here is like $4 to $5.

DirecTV charges lots of fees for stuff you don't or can't use.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> A decent reply.


Alas, it clearly didn't address the TS's concerns that they must pay for content that they clearly don't want any part of. If they did a better job of explaining why the RSNs aren't "severable", the answer would be much easier to accept but they didn't go there. The language regarding "contractual obligations" seems like something that could be negotiated.

It does demonstrate that DIRECTV has given the reply some very serious consideration.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Alas, it clearly didn't address the TS's concerns that they must pay for content that they clearly don't want any part of. If they did a better job of explaining why the RSNs aren't "severable", the answer would be much easier to accept but they didn't go there. The language regarding "contractual obligations" seems like something that could be negotiated.
> 
> It does demonstrate that DIRECTV has given the reply some very serious consideration.


and you think this is a "personal" response?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

capnp72 said:


> You can do like I did and send Directv an email expressing my displeasure of being charged an extra fee for programming I don't watch.


and what did you get out of it?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

capnp72 said:


> I don't care how many teams or channels it covers, any channel(s) that requires an extra fee should require the user to subscribe to it. They should just add the local RSN's to the sports pack and increase the price $2 or $3.


This has been covered multiple times in the other thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/191744-200-regional-sports-fee/

Basically DirecTV prices their base packages nationally even though the RSNs people get vary per zip code. If you switch to cable you are not escaping the fee just because they don't split it out on a seperate line. On cable they price their packages regionally based on the specific channels that system gets in their package. On DirecTV you have areas like Philly that have no RSNs, NYC that has 4, Chicago that has one very expensive RSN, among others, then you have markets in between that are claimed by multiple teams.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

capnp72 said:


> I don't care how many teams or channels it covers, any channel(s) that requires an extra fee should require the user to subscribe to it. They should just add the local RSN's to the sports pack and increase the price $2 or $3.


That would be great to do, problem is the RSNs will not allow it. If you want to carry their RSN, you MUST carry it in the team territory in a widely distributed base package like CHOICE. The sports teams want the eyeballs AND the fees, so they need wide distribution. This is why DISH refused to carry the Lakers channel in Los Angeles and a number of New York RSN channels. DTV doesn't carry Houston and Portland or Philadelphia. In many parts of the country, there is no fee. Unfortunately in some areas there is and the fee is there to pay for part of those costs. The RSN fee does not cover them all, not in bigger DMAs with many sports teams. You will see RSN fees with Verizon, AT&T, Charter and others. Or, they will just bake it into their local price since cable companies price regionally, but those costs are there.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

As of Feb, RSN pricing varies by location. The Sports Pack is a separate (a la carte) sports programming offer (35+ out of region sports channels). RSNs used to be either free or $3/month (depending on zip code). Now the former $3/month pricing varies--and has expanded to more zip codes. It is for Choice package and above, and cannot be removed. Entertainment and Select packages do not have the RSN option. If it is an issue, call 800-531-5000 and discuss your concern. The agent can check if your account qualifies for a temporary programming discount.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I was psyched about this fee also as I only have 1 rsn CSN Chicago, but these teams are getting greedy with broadcasting, Aren't players,coaches and owners getting enough money as it is already? If I wanted to pay I would actually go to the stadiums, I agree instead fees for RSN's they should up the price in sports pack by $3 or so, or give us a choice with ala carte or locals.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> and you think this is a "personal" response?


No. That's why I said that it was a carefully thought-out response on the part of DIRECTV (as opposed to something the CSR whipped out).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> No. That's why I said that it was a carefully thought-out response on the part of DIRECTV (as opposed to something the CSR whipped out).


no is not, is just CTRL+C and CTRL+V and change name!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> I was psyched about this fee also as I only have 1 rsn CSN Chicago, but these teams are getting greedy with broadcasting, Aren't players,coaches and owners getting enough money as it is already? If I wanted to pay I would actually go to the stadiums, I agree instead fees for RSN's they should up the price in sports pack by $3 or so, or give us a choice with ala carte or locals.


Think a little higher. On Long Island Cablevision had all of the RSNs as premiums up until YES launched and won their lawsuit to be on expanded basic in 2003. We had to pay $9.99 EACH for MSG and FSNY, and this was before the era of bidding wars jacking up the costs as a result of various cable companies being able to dangle the offer of a team specific RSN with guaranteed coverage on their systems as leverage against the incumbant RSN.

In Philly PRISM, the precursor to CSN Philadelphia, was also a premium channel, but I don't have any rate cards from that era to know how much they charged.

At least in outer ring areas, provided the RSN allows it, DirecTV makes it optional as part of the sports pack so everyone doesn't have to pay for a RSN from 300+ miles away. For example here in Northeast PA with the sports pack we can get the Pittsburgh teams.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> no is not, is just CTRL+C and CTRL+V and change name!


Someone carefully thought it out ... even if it is a form letter.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Someone carefully thought it out ... even if it is a form letter.


that makes sense.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> I was psyched about this fee also as I only have 1 rsn CSN Chicago, but these teams are getting greedy with broadcasting, Aren't players,coaches and owners getting enough money as it is already? If I wanted to pay I would actually go to the stadiums, I agree instead fees for RSN's they should up the price in sports pack by $3 or so, or give us a choice with ala carte or locals.


blame the 20% Comcast cut


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

RSN fee lookup tool: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/rsn_fee

I just checked mine...$0.00 per month


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mrdobolina said:


> You may only have 1 RSN, but it's in the Chicago DMA and it serves 4 major teams: Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs and Sox. All 4 of those teams demand a lot of cash in order to air their games.
> 
> I wouldn't want to live in LA. With the Lakers channel, the upcoming Dodgers channel, possibly Pac12 Network eventually, plus LA Kings hockey, Angels baseball and Clippers basketball, offering coverage of all of those teams has to cost DirecTV a pretty penny. I don't even know how many different channels there are. 4? 6? What will their RSN fee be if DirecTV adds the Dodgers? Cripes!


My Chicago account doesn't have an RSN separate fee.


----------



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

This issue could remedy itself over the long-term. Non-sports fans who don't demand much live sports will gradually cut the cord, leaving the cable/satellite customer base to be largely self-selected as sports fans.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> My Chicago account doesn't have an RSN separate fee.


Are you sure? I did not previously have one, and now this month I suddenly do. $1.82. Not like that is going to break the bank for me, but it is interesting that there have not been any changes here in Denver. We do have 2 RSN's though - Altitude (shows the Avs and the Nuggets) and Root Sports Rocky Mountain (shows the Rockies). I thought at some point Root was partially owned by DirecTV??

I also searched my old zipcode (I grew up in Downers Grove) and it shows an RSN fee, but I don't know if it was there before or not.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> My Chicago account doesn't have an RSN separate fee.


Do you have Entertainment as a base package? Or perhaps your billing cycle hasn't shown it yet. Price increases started February 6th but do not show up until your bill cycle comes around, so some customers won't see it for a few more days as the complete 30 day cycle is processed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... Check again Vader. Unless you're closer to the edge of the Chicago DMA and not in Chicago you should see the fee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me say, I don't like the tone of this thread.l. Please discuss the topic and not each other.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

While charging extra for a second sports channel could be rationalized, I think that if someone is already paying for the Sports Pack, the should not be charged this fee. In my case I subscribe to the Sports Pack and now being chrarged an extra $1.98 for Altitude.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

milton said:


> This issue could remedy itself over the long-term. Non-sports fans who don't demand much live sports will gradually cut the cord, leaving the cable/satellite customer base to be largely self-selected as sports fans.


I agree. Services like Netflix and Hulu are only to be come more popular due to all this extra fee's. If this country was wired with Fiber and Internet speeds weren't an issue Sat and cable co's would go extinct very quickly. It's still going to happen but it's going to take a lot longer.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

mrdobolina said:


> Are you sure? I did not previously have one, and now this month I suddenly do. $1.82. Not like that is going to break the bank for me, but it is interesting that there have not been any changes here in Denver. We do have 2 RSN's though - Altitude (shows the Avs and the Nuggets) and Root Sports Rocky Mountain (shows the Rockies). I thought at some point Root was partially owned by DirecTV??
> 
> I also searched my old zipcode (I grew up in Downers Grove) and it shows an RSN fee, but I don't know if it was there before or not.


DIRECTV does own root sports


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

1.82 for my DMA may not seem a lot for most people, but it does add up more from the recent increase, not to mention lease fees HD,DVR and WH, plus for some that sub to premiums or sport packages, I already had to remove a SD receiver to offset that small fee, Plus some of my credits expired recently, But I can always downgrade my cellphone plan and learn to use wifi more


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mrdobolina said:


> Are you sure? I did not previously have one, and now this month I suddenly do. $1.82. Not like that is going to break the bank for me, but it is interesting that there have not been any changes here in Denver. We do have 2 RSN's though - Altitude (shows the Avs and the Nuggets) and Root Sports Rocky Mountain (shows the Rockies). I thought at some point Root was partially owned by DirecTV??
> 
> I also searched my old zipcode (I grew up in Downers Grove) and it shows an RSN fee, but I don't know if it was there before or not.


Yes, I am sure. Maybe I'm special. 



Satelliteracer said:


> Do you have Entertainment as a base package? Or perhaps your billing cycle hasn't shown it yet. Price increases started February 6th but do not show up until your bill cycle comes around, so some customers won't see it for a few more days as the complete 30 day cycle is processed.





James Long said:


> Yep ... Check again Vader. Unless you're closer to the edge of the Chicago DMA and not in Chicago you should see the fee.


SR, my bill date is the 9th. As of the Feb. 9th invoice the fee is not there. I have the Premier package.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Still trying to figure out why I'm paying three bucks in the Rochester area. NY screws me enough on everything else - why not this too??


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Cyber36 said:


> Still trying to figure out why I'm paying three bucks in the Rochester area. NY screws me enough on everything else - why not this too??


Because you are getting the NYC sports channels, MSG, YES and SNY.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

interesting as I checked a friends zip and she gets CSN Chicago (she's in Eastern Iowa) but has a 0.00 fee


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> I wouldn't want to live in LA. With the Lakers channel, the upcoming Dodgers channel, possibly Pac12 Network eventually, plus LA Kings hockey, Angels baseball and Clippers basketball, offering coverage of all of those teams has to cost DirecTV a pretty penny. I don't even know how many different channels there are. 4? 6? What will their RSN fee be if DirecTV adds the Dodgers? Cripes!


Pac12 is college so that is exempt.

There are 4 RSN's in the LA area
FSN West
Prime Ticket (formerly FSN West 2)
Sportsnet LA
TWCS LA (Lakers)

Technically you could say 5 as you also get the spanish version of TWCS LA


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

jeffgbailey said:


> interesting as I checked a friends zip and she gets CSN Chicago (she's in Eastern Iowa) but has a 0.00 fee


I think if you receive the channel and people are charged a fee for that channel then everyone who receives it should be charged the fee regardless of how far they are from the origin.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

She may be far enough out that she is affected by blackouts and can't get all of the CSN Chicago content.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The entire state of Iowa is claimed by the Brewers, Cardinals, Cubs, Royals, Twins and White Sox, and is thus is affected by blackouts for all six! Similar "claims" apply for football and basketball.

The area a RSN charges higher fees for is a lot smaller, however, so Iowa is within the "out of market" range for all RSNs. That's why she doesn't pay the extra RSN fee.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

capnp72 said:


> I think if you receive the channel and people are charged a fee for that channel then everyone who receives it should be charged the fee regardless of how far they are from the origin.


and that may be why CSN Houston is in the mess it's in now.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

FWIW I checked mine for Mobile, Alabama, and its $0.00.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jason Whiddon said:


> FWIW I checked mine for Mobile, Alabama, and its $0.00.


Alabama would be in the same boat as Iowa. No pro teams call the state home, so while several teams probably claim you as theirs, you're well outside the area where RSNs charge higher fees.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I figured the "Caint's" would try


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I can hardly wait to add the Dodgers to my RSN fees. I'll chalk it up to never having to see them on LA Local Channel 9 again (along with the Lakers).


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Because you are getting the NYC sports channels, MSG, YES and SNY.


Yeah, but it isn't like I can watch everything they offer @ all times due to the lovely blackout rules.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

James Long said:


> She may be far enough out that she is affected by blackouts and can't get all of the CSN Chicago content.


according to the RSN look up she gets all 4 chicago teams in choice package
if she adds sports pack (or premier) she would get FS North (Twins, WOlves), FS WIsco (Brewers), FS Midwest (Cards, Blues) and FS KC (Royals)

Dont understand why the MN Wild wouldnt claim that area too


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Cyber36 said:


> Yeah, but it isn't like I can watch everything they offer @ all times due to the lovely blackout rules.


When I put in the zip code for Byron, NY it shows that you're also in the territory for Sabres along with the Indians if you have Choice Xtra or higher.

Looking at the RSN fee lookup tool, your's is $3, but if I put in a zip code that's within the NYC DMA it's $3.63
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/rsn_fee


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

You think the "regional sports fee" is a ripoff? I read that Time-Warner cable is adding a "BROADCAST channel fee" of $2.25 because they have to pay so much to carry over-the-air channels!!!

These are all gimicks designed by the creative gougers at subscription TV services to raise the price while still being able to advertise packages in huge fonts only to have unsuspecting subscribers get a big surprise when that first bill arrives. Another reason to "cut the cord" which I am seriously considering after this latest HIGHER THAN NORMAL DirecTV price hike.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a nice way for marketing to do that yes. It's also a good way to show existing customers where Some if these ridiculous increases are coming from.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If the government ever intervenes I'd like them to require cable and satellite to clearly disclose fees such as this in advertising.

I'll give Comcast credit for their disclosure ... their big print national introductory prices are valid for the introductory period regardless of what community one is in. The prices do not diverge into the more expensive in some areas, less expensive in other (but much more expensive than introductory prices) until the introductory price ends.

The only fees that should be added to an advertised price are things like taxes and regulatory fees that are outside of the cable/satellite operator's control. The RSN fee is set by the cable/satellite operator. This "broadcast channel fee" is set by the cable/satellite operator. In both cases it is a fee THEY choose to charge, where to charge and how much to charge. They should either eat local variences for the introductory period (as Comcast does) or advertise it as part of their prices.

DirecTV does a good job of disclosing their RSN fee on checkout on their online ordering system ... but I'm not sure people realize 100% that it is a DirecTV fee and not something imposed on all cable/satellite companies. It looks like one of those "regulatory recovery fees" that the cell carriers added a few years back. The more cable/satellite makes the fee look like it was something imposed on them and a fee that is out of their control, the more they intentionally confuse their customers.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> You think the "regional sports fee" is a ripoff? I read that Time-Warner cable is adding a "BROADCAST channel fee" of $2.25 because they have to pay so much to carry over-the-air channels!!!
> 
> These are all gimicks designed by the creative gougers at subscription TV services to raise the price while still being able to advertise packages in huge fonts only to have unsuspecting subscribers get a big surprise when that first bill arrives. Another reason to "cut the cord" which I am seriously considering after this latest HIGHER THAN NORMAL DirecTV price hike.


Not a gimmick at all. That $2.25 they are charging, I can practically guarantee you they are losing more on that then they are taking in. The amount of money to carry local channels now because of retrans fees exceeds that cost in many markets. They're just trying to scrape some of it back and to show the customers where these costs are coming from. The RSN fees, in some markets they can be well north of $10....well north of it, yet the most you ever see charged is under $4.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm pretty surprised I'm not being charged since I get 2 RSN's (comcast DC and MASN). I'd be pretty mad if I had to pay for them, especially MASN from October to March since its virtually a simulcast of ESPN for most of the day.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From AP: Bill for the Dodgers Is About Ready to Come Due


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Not a gimmick at all. That $2.25 they are charging, I can practically guarantee you they are losing more on that then they are taking in. The amount of money to carry local channels now because of retrans fees exceeds that cost in many markets. They're just trying to scrape some of it back and to show the customers where these costs are coming from. The RSN fees, in some markets they can be well north of $10....well north of it, yet the most you ever see charged is under $4.


Satracer, can you comment on why D* forces subscribers to pay for their LiL local channels. I and I'm sure many others get my locals OTA with an antenna just fine. I would think it's to D*'s advantage to have me do this and make subscribers who need locals via sat pay an extra fee to cover D*'s retrans costs. Yet D* actively discourages this by charging people for locals no matter what and going so far as to take OTA capabilities off of their DVRs. D* should be offering to buy everyone antennas and they would probably save money.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not DirecTV, it's the law that requires you to get your locals. The only way you get the $3 discount is if you're grandfathered and never subscribed to the locals, your locals are MPEG4 only and you only have MPEG2 equipment, or your locals are on 119 and you have line of site issues.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> It's not DirecTV, it's the law that requires you to get your locals.


There is no law requiring DirecTV to provide locals to every customer. DirecTV must offer carriage to all locals within each market if they carry any local within the market ... and must offer HD carriage to all HD channels within each market if they carry any HD local within the market. And they must sell locals as one package (no selling the big four separate from the rest of the locals or selling locals individually by channel). But there is no law requiring DirecTV to sell locals. It is an optional service.

DirecTV needs as many subscribers with each market to pay for locals to help cover the costs.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

James Long said:


> There is no law requiring DirecTV to provide locals to every customer. DirecTV must offer carriage to all locals within each market if they carry any local within the market ... and must offer HD carriage to all HD channels within each market if they carry any HD local within the market. And they must sell locals as one package (no selling the big four separate from the rest of the locals or selling locals individually by channel). But there is no law requiring DirecTV to sell locals. It is an optional service.
> 
> DirecTV needs as many subscribers with each market to pay for locals to help cover the costs.


So how can carriage disputes happen then? Let's say D* gets involved in a carriage dispute with my local CBS station and they pull it. D* is now offering some locals in my area but not all of them. And right now in my market, D* offers the big 4 network affiliates in HD but the CW and one independent station they only carry in SD,


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lokar said:


> So how can carriage disputes happen then? Let's say D* gets involved in a carriage dispute with my local CBS station and they pull it. D* is now offering some locals in my area but not all of them. And right now in my market, D* offers the big 4 network affiliates in HD but the CW and one independent station they only carry in SD,


The pulling of a station means they don't have consent from the channel not that they haven't offered to carry the channel. That must carry is that DIRECTV has to if the channel wants them to for free or agrees on a price and has a contract to.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> It's not DirecTV, it's the law that requires you to get your locals. The only way you get the $3 discount is if you're grandfathered and never subscribed to the locals, your locals are MPEG4 only and you only have MPEG2 equipment, or your locals are on 119 and you have line of site issues.


or if DIrectv doesnt carry them at all


----------



## rayderz69 (Mar 16, 2014)

I work for dtv. It's basically a tax on your local sports. Even if you don't watch sports you'll get it due to your area. Every areas different price wise. No you can't remove it the only way to do so is to change your package only a csr would be able to determine if you'd get that with the new package.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is anyone else seeing a Regional Sports Fee listed on the DirecTV site here that previously had *no fee* in their market? I believe it would mainly be those in the South East region so mainly those that have Fox Sports South / SportSouth as there local in-market RSN. However, there may be other areas that didn't have it before that may now.

I know I checked Atlanta, GA, Jackson, MS, Birmingham, AL, Memphis and Nashville, TN area zip codes and they all show the fee of $2.14 now and previously were at $0.00. Charlotte, NC and surrounding NC (and I think SC) cities previously had a $1.83 fee which is now at $2.14. Interestingly, I checked major zip codes in KY (Louisville, Lexington, Bowling Green) and they show $0.00.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/rsn_fee


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just trying other zip codes it appears to extend to those in Fox Sports Southwest territory as well. I know San Antonio, TX was $0.00 previously but is showing a new fee of $2.14. Dallas and Houston, TX areas as well. Even West Texas areas such as Lubbock, El Paso, Abilene, Odessa etc. have the fee listed.

My last bill (mid November) did not have the fee on there (yet) but I happened to check the RSN fee site and now it shows $2.14 for the new fee. I guess I will see if the next bill has it on there.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sec fee maybe?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess it could be yes and possibly due to the newly added ROOT Sports SW as well? The many zip codes I checked in Kentucky however still show $0.00 and their in SEC territory...

However, if you compare Kentucky to the other states in FS South/SportSouth territory they aren't in-market for many Pro teams, on D* it doesn't look like (a majority of the state) has pro teams in-market from Fox Sports South or SportSouth (Hawks, Grizzlies, Hurricanes, Hornets, Predators, Braves, etc). I think that attributes to the fees based on how many teams you are considered in-market for. 

I do see though that the far south west (Paducah for example) part of the state has the fee of $2.14 listed but is in-market for many teams (Grizzlies, Predators, Reds, Blue Jackets; with Sports Pack the Pacers & Cardinals)


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

shendley said:


> I've certainly never seen it before down here in Alabama.





Jason Whiddon said:


> FWIW I checked mine for Mobile, Alabama, and its $0.00.


Check again now at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/rsn_fee
I checked quite a few Alabama zip codes and it looks like you will have it on your bill probably next month. $2.14 per month.

It could be related to increased costs from Fox Sports South, SportSouth and/or SEC Network.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine is still $0.00, I am in Oklahoma so fox sports southwest and fox sports Oklahoma are my rsn's


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

I live in Northwest Louisiana and I just checked and I am now having to pay $2.14 a month. I get both FS Southwest and Root SW.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It could be FOX went up too. There has been mention of FOX go coming soon to DIRECTV. Maybe they just amended their contracts.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

FS Southwest, central Texas. I just checked and the website is showing $2.14 for me. It didn't appear on my bill this month so we'll see next month.

This could be the straw that breaks this camel's back.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting, I just went back and checked a bunch of zip codes I had checked previously in FS South / SportSouth and FS Southwest territory and I am now seeing *$1.82* as the new amount... these were all previously showing $2.14.

*EDIT**: *Never mind showing $2.14...again


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bill generated today, I checked and there wasn't an RSN Fee added so it may not go into effect until the annual price increases in February.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My Feb. bill now shows this fee.....This is the first time for this for us.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> FS Southwest, central Texas. I just checked and the website is showing $2.14 for me. It didn't appear on my bill this month so we'll see next month.
> 
> This could be the straw that breaks this camel's back.


Showed up on my bill yesterday. Crap, I never watch FSSW. Going down to a package without it though would mean losing the Big Ten Network and other channels I do watch.

My new bill with all the price increases is now $30 per month more than before.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Showed up on my bill yesterday. Crap, I never watch FSSW. Going down to a package without it though would mean losing the Big Ten Network and other channels I do watch.
> 
> My new bill with all the price increases is now $30 per month more than before.


I believe to get away from it you would have to drop to the absolute basic / cheapest package.

It was not on my last bill, Feb 4th, but , the bill did say it takes effect Feb 5th so I am expecting to see the increases next month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe to get away from it you would have to drop to the absolute basic / cheapest package.


Neither Entertainment nor Select have RSNs. Of course they lack close to half of the cable channels that DIRECTV carries.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

harsh said:


> Neither Entertainment nor Select have RSNs. Of course they lack close to half of the cable channels that DIRECTV carries.


PREFERRED XTRA (a new package as of 2/5/15) doesn't have the RSN charge either. It's a mix of ULTIMATE and XTRA, but it does not have the RSNs, some sports channels (like Tennis Channel, NBA/MLB/Fox Sports 1/Big 10/SEC) and is missing Lifetime and Fusion.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Jacob Braun said:


> PREFERRED XTRA (a new package as of 2/5/15) doesn't have the RSN charge either. It's a mix of ULTIMATE and XTRA, but it does not have the RSNs, some sports channels (like Tennis Channel, NBA/MLB/Fox Sports 1/Big 10/SEC) and is missing Lifetime and Fusion.


I don't see this package....The packages I see are: Select,Entertainment,Choice,Extra,Ultimate,Premier...
Am I missing something?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

bnwrx said:


> I don't see this package....The packages I see are: Select,Entertainment,Choice,Extra,Ultimate,Premier...
> Am I missing something?


Hmm I guess it's not online. Call.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I called when I received my bill to inquire about the sports fee and she suggested the Preferred XTRA, but as you noticed, it's not on the website yet, so I couldn't directly compare it. She did say, however, that it didn't include the Big10 network and that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, I called when I received my bill to inquire about the sports fee and she suggested the Preferred XTRA, but as you noticed, it's not on the website yet, so I couldn't directly compare it. She did say, however, that it didn't include the Big10 network and that's a deal breaker for me.


I had a relative that recently inquired about it and it's only $2 less then XTRA and you lose quite a bit of channels for the very little savings. No RSN's included as stated above which is why the fee is not applicable.

"The PREFERRED XTRA package is a new option for customers who would want to drop sports channels but want to keep their entertainment programming." Regular rate is $75.99 mo. (only $2 less then XTRA.)

Comparing with the current XTRA package...

If you switch to PREFERRED XTRA Package you will *gain* the following channels:

235 Esquire Network LIF 
257 Chiller LIF 
295 Sprout FAM 
298 Boomerang FAM 
308 Cloo LIF 
341 El Rey INT 
449 Cine Sony SPA 
557 Sundance MOV 
565 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries LIF 
815 Sonic Tap: Holiday & Happenings SNC 
865 Sonic Tap: Piano SNC 
881 Sonic Tap: Italian Bistro Blend SNC 
884 Sonic Tap: Tranquility SNC

But then, you will *lose* the following channels also if you go to the PREFERRED XTRA package:

205/600 SPORTSMIX SPT 
207 ESPNews SPT 
208 ESPNU SPT 
212 NFL Network SPT 
213 MLB Network SPT 
215 NHL Network SPT 
216 NBA TV SPT 
217 Tennis Channel SPT 
218 Golf Channel, The SPT 
219 Fox Sports 1 SPT 
220 NBC Sports Network NEW 
221 CBS Sports Network SPT 
252 Lifetime LIF 
342 Fusion LIF 
461 HITN SPA 
602 TVG - The Interactive Horseracing Network SPT 
605 Sportsman Channel SPT 
610 Big Ten Network SPT 
611 SEC Network SPT 
618 Fox Sports 2 SPT 
630-699 Local Regional Sports Network(s) (RSN)

** I excluded a few international channels from the lists above that require the WorldDirect Dish.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

National sports channels are not RSNs.
That tells me that Directv is 100% behind that RSN charge.

For one thing they charge $3.63 for most customers, and yet only drop it $2???
And then take away channels that are national, not Regional like the fee clearly states.

WOW Let the defense begin !!!

They should just drop the fee, not they don't raise everyone's rate by at least $5 every year anyway.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> National sports channels are not RSNs.
> That tells me that Directv is 100% behind that RSN charge.
> 
> For one thing they charge $3.63 for most customers, and yet only drop it $2???
> ...


Regional Sports Fees are the result of costs due to contractual obligations in select ZIP codes. These costs are past on to the customer. While customers are never pleased with costs being added to their bill it's common practice with any business.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> National sports channels are not RSNs.
> That tells me that Directv is 100% behind that RSN charge.
> 
> For one thing they charge $3.63 for most customers, and yet only drop it $2???
> ...


I dropped from the Premier to the Xtra package and deactivated one DVR as a protest to the Fee & the large increase in the package prices. Even with the increase in the package price and the RSN fee and the increase in the charge for the receivers I will be sending them less money instead of more.

I looked at my mother's bill for her Comcast Cable and she has an RSN fee on her bill also.
I do not know how long it has been there.

Edit Add:
This is from my mother's bill on Comcast in zip 31404. Her fee is $1.00 and if she had DTV it would be $2.14
*Other Charges and Credits*


*Regional Sports Fee *
$1.00
02/12-03/11


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mediacom here has an 'up to' of $7 and change for local access and sports.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I checked some Texas zip codes
Their fee is 2.14 
The same as Arkansas
Shouldn't Texas be higher since the Longhorn Network is part of lower packages there?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

ARKDTVfan said:


> I checked some Texas zip codes
> Their fee is 2.14
> The same as Arkansas
> Shouldn't Texas be higher since the Longhorn Network is part of lower packages there?


It would probably be less than a dime difference, they might only count the more expensive RSNs.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Regional Sports Fees are the result of costs due to contractual obligations in select ZIP codes. These costs are past on to the customer. While customers are never pleased with costs being added to their bill it's common practice with any business.


I say otherwise. I believe that many urban subscribers in metropolitan areas with many sports teams should be paying as much as 10 dollars a month for RSN. To shelter these subs from such a high fee (and minimize churn), DTV has decided to apply the RSN to subscribers who otherwise wouldn't have to pay it.

Contractual obligations?

Has DTV made the RSN carriage agreement public?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Comcast also has a broadcast TV fee - the most ridiculous fee there could possibly be. My parents is $3. I am sure Directv has the locals fee, too, but at least they hide it in the package price. All of the channels that are included with that can be received OTA (hence FREE) here, although the three Montreal channels that Comcast carries can be a challenge. Even more ignorant, they (CBC, CTV, and SRC) are only SD on Comcast but HD OTA. And the locals are scattered around the lineup, not 2-69 like they should be. 

They also pay a $1 RSN fee, even though one of the RSNs is Comcast SportsNet. Comcast has to pay themselves twice for their own channel? They have zero Fox Sports Nets, even with their mostly-SD SportsPack, which I would find unacceptable.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why is a locals fee ridiculous? Carriers have to pay the local stations for carriage, and stations are shooting for a buck a month or more in negotiations these days - and the president of CBS suggested that figure would be $2/month by 2017. The RSN fee is handy for keeping down the nationally advertised package price, and also serves as a way for subscribers to notice where some of the yearly price increases are coming from.

I think it is more likely than not Directv institutes a locals fee in the next few years, because that fee is or soon will be outstripping the RSN fee for customers away from the "inner ring" metro areas with the full RSN charges.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> Comcast also has a broadcast TV fee - the most ridiculous fee there could possibly be. My parents is $3. I am sure Directv has the locals fee, too, but at least they hide it in the package price. All of the channels that are included with that can be received OTA (hence FREE) here, although the three Montreal channels that Comcast carries can be a challenge. Even more ignorant, they (CBC, CTV, and SRC) are only SD on Comcast but HD OTA. And the locals are scattered around the lineup, not 2-69 like they should be.
> 
> They also pay a $1 RSN fee, even though one of the RSNs is Comcast SportsNet. Comcast has to pay themselves twice for their own channel? They have zero Fox Sports Nets, even with their mostly-SD SportsPack, which I would find unacceptable.


If you clean out all of your DTV cookies from your computer and then go to their site and check the prices of packages,
They are all $3 less than they are when you then add your zip code to see what locals you get.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> Why is a locals fee ridiculous? Carriers have to pay the local stations for carriage, and stations are shooting for a buck a month or more in negotiations these days - and the president of CBS suggested that figure would be $2/month by 2017. The RSN fee is handy for keeping down the nationally advertised package price, and also serves as a way for subscribers to notice where some of the yearly price increases are coming from.
> 
> I think it is more likely than not Directv institutes a locals fee in the next few years, because that fee is or soon will be outstripping the RSN fee for customers away from the "inner ring" metro areas with the full RSN charges.


Locals are FREE with an antenna. Why pay for something that is free? They don't HAVE to pay, they can be must-carry. 100% greed. Also, some areas don't have all networks. If we could chose our locals or at least get a feed of all networks, then we can have this discussion. Otherwise, it's pure greed. The government telling me what I can "buy" on my TV (aka DMAs) would be communism...

There was no RSN fee when I lived in NC, with 4 full-time RSNs and subchannels. They have one now, but it's less than my current RSN fee, which only has 2 RSNs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> For one thing they charge $3.63 for most customers, and yet only drop it $2???


If one chooses Preferred XTRA the (up to) $3.63 fee AND the $2 are dropped.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> Locals are FREE with an antenna. Why pay for something that is free? They don't HAVE to pay, they can be must-carry. 100% greed. Also, some areas don't have all networks. If we could chose our locals or at least get a feed of all networks, then we can have this discussion. Otherwise, it's pure greed. The government telling me what I can "buy" on my TV (aka DMAs) would be communism...


Whether a provider lets you opt out of locals is separate from whether a locals fee is broken out. Directv most certainly DOES have to pay, just because you can receive locals for free with an antenna doesn't mean that a cable/satellite provider can rebroadcast them for free. You can complain all you want about how the system works currently, but if Directv had a choice next year of raising package prices by $5, or raising them by $2 and adding a $3 locals fee why should you care which they did?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

There should be an option to NOT pay for things you don't want, especially if it's a forced extra cost. If I don't want to pay for something I get for free, I shouldn't have to. If someone doesn't want to pay for the RSNs, they shouldn't have to. If I see "$79.99" I expect to pay that. Not $79.99 + $3.63 + $5.

You used to be able to opt-out of locals over 10 years ago, at least on Dish, and I did. And I bought the big-4 from other cities (NYC, Atlanta, Chicago, Denver, and LA) and the SuperStation pack. I liked that. I would call them each week during football, based on what affiliates were playing which game, and change my CBS and Fox. Once that was taken away, and they started dropping RSNs, Dish was worthless to me.

My mom liked having the SuperStations pack on Dish because she could watch KTLA at 11pm. The market got a (terrible) CW station now and Dish took away the CWs on the Superstations. Directv is the only provider that doesn't carry the CW in that market, so i couldn't get her to switch and save myself another $10/month, so they got Comcast.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't disagree, but that's not how things work now. Adding a locals fee might not change it - you can't opt out of RSNs if you're subject to the fee either. But at least it would bring greater visibility to the portion of your bill that is going towards your local stations.

Even if it isn't exact to the penny, the difference between a $2 locals fee and a $7 locals fee over a few years would be noticed by a lot of people who might otherwise assume they aren't paying for locals because they're "free".


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> If one chooses Preferred XTRA the (up to) $3.63 fee AND the $2 are dropped.


The point is they drop a crap load of channels, for only $5.63 cents.
When what they should is just drop the RSNS from the package. Who cares if the drop the price of the basepack.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> The point is they drop a crap load of channels, for only $5.63 cents.
> When what they should is just drop the RSNS from the package. Who cares if the drop the price of the basepack.


The RSNs are dropped from that package.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> The RSNs are dropped from that package.


You guys don't get it! 
They drop was more than just the RSNS.

Why not just have the Choice Extra package without RSN at a $3.63 discount?

No , let's instead make a new package that's only $2 less then Choice Extra with no Rsns, and than take away all this too.
205/600 SPORTSMIX SPT

207 ESPNews SPT

208 ESPNU SPT

212 NFL Network SPT

213 MLB Network SPT

215 NHL Network SPT

216 NBA TV SPT

217 Tennis Channel SPT

218 Golf Channel, The SPT

219 Fox Sports 1 SPT

220 NBC Sports Network NEW

221 CBS Sports Network SPT

252 Lifetime LIF

342 Fusion LIF

461 HITN SPA

602 TVG - The Interactive Horseracing Network SPT

605 Sportsman Channel SPT

610 Big Ten Network SPT

611 SEC Network SPT

618 Fox Sports 2 SPT

These are National channels, not RSNs.
Choice package is a better value. 
Might as well switch to that and pay RSN fees.

This is again Directv marketing forcing you into their desired package.
Their base package prices are bogus, because they are not that price listed if you live anywhere that imposes the RSN fees, and I bet 3/4 of the DMA'S have these fees.

You guys saying RSN fees are common among provders, let me see whom other than Verizon .

Let's get a list going, I'll contribute.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Why not just have the Choice Extra package without RSN at a $3.63 discount?


Because the $3.63 is not part of the normal price of Xtra.
It is an additional fee that those who subscribe to Preferred Xtra do no pay.

You are asking DirecTV to charge $3.63 less for the package as well as not charge the fee?
The $3.63 is not part of the $77.99 price for Xtra (2015 pricing).
The cost of Xtra is $77.99 plus the applicable RSN fee.



damondlt said:


> No , let's instead make a new package that's only $2 less then Choice Extra with no Rsns, and than take away all this too.


Channels have also been added to Xtra to create Preferred Xtra. Please see listing earlier in the thread.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> I say otherwise. I believe that many urban subscribers in metropolitan areas with many sports teams should be paying as much as 10 dollars a month for RSN. To shelter these subs from such a high fee (and minimize churn), DTV has decided to apply the RSN to subscribers who otherwise wouldn't have to pay it.
> 
> Contractual obligations?
> 
> Has DTV made the RSN carriage agreement public?


Agree, and a customer should be able to opt out without penalty to his or her programming.
And Directv shouldn't list base package prices that obviously can't be had because of these fees that are mandatory. 
Like RSN fees and now $6.50 for your first receiver? 
What's this all about?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Because the $3.63 is not part of the normal price of Xtra.
> It is an additional fee that those who subscribe to Preferred Xtra do no pay.
> 
> You are asking DirecTV to charge $3.63 less for the package as well as not charge the fee?
> ...


I know what the fees are, I paid an rsn fee for 2 years.What part don't you Get?
If choice Extra is $77.99 then that's what it should be if a customer doesn't want RSNs. 
If he wants Rsns then apply the fee!
Otherwise directv needs to stop Stating a monthly price that can't be obtained by 3/4 of the country.

Again vs that Preferred Extra pack at $75.99, might as well Subscribe to Choice at $70.99 and pay the RSN fee. 
Seems like a better deal than that Preferred Extra Pack


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Preferred Xtra
> 
> Channels have also been added to Xtra to create Preferred Xtra. Please see listing earlier in the thread.


I saw them, those channels are Laughable at best for what they took for the $2 discount.
And is that the New Rates?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> I know what the fees are, I paid an rsn fee for 2 years.What part don't you Get?


I don't "get" what I quoted in my previous post: 


damondlt said:


> Why not just have the Choice Extra package without RSN at a $3.63 discount?


It seems like you were asking for the RSNs to be removed *AND* a discount on the package.
Now it seems you want Xtra without RSNs for full price - but with no other changes or channel substitutions.

Considering that there are areas of the country that do not have an RSN fee, I hope that if any such "RSN free" package was offered there would be a slight discount ... $2 sounds about right.



damondlt said:


> I saw them, those channels are Laughable at best for what they took for the $2 discount.
> And is that the New Rates?


$77.99 is the new rate for Xtra, as published in December.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

James Long said:


> I don't "get" what I quoted in my previous post:
> 
> It seems like you were asking for the RSNs to be removed *AND* a discount on the package.
> Now it seems you want Xtra without RSNs for full price - but with no other changes or channel substitutions.
> ...


NO... he's asking for Directv to give him the advertised price for the package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ejbvt said:


> NO... he's asking for Directv to give him the advertised price for the package.


Preferred Xtra is not advertised ... and the listed regular price of Xtra is $77.99.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Now it seems you want Xtra without RSNs for full price - but with no other changes or channel substitutions.
> 
> Considering that there are areas of the country that do not have an RSN fee, I hope that if any such "RSN free" package was offered there would be a slight discount ... $2 sounds about right.
> 
> $77.99 is the new rate for Xtra, as published in December.


Yes it would seem that way.

That would make sense.
$2 difference is pathetic for what is taken and giving. 
As I said again ,might as well drop down to Choice and pay the fee.
And most DMA'S pay the fee, sure not all but Directv charges a customer if the have 2 or more.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Preferred Xtra is not advertised ... and the listed regular price of Xtra is $77.99.


Yes but from what I understand, they now charge $6.50 on the first receiver, well you can't use Directv without a receiver of some kind.
And then they don't state that RSN fees are also applied, until after you start your order and enter your zip.

So How would one get a $77.99 choice Extra pack?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yes it would seem that way.
> 
> That would make sense.
> $2 difference is pathetic for what is taken and giving.
> ...


https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3780/~/i-noticed-a-regional-sports-fee-on-my-directv-bill.-can-you-explain-what-it


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

James Long said:


> Preferred Xtra is not advertised ... and the listed regular price of Xtra is $77.99.


He doesn't want that package. He (I assume me, my bad if you're a she) wants Xtra to be as advertised at $77.99. Extra fees should be for optional programming. He expects to pay what is advertised... The other package you keep thinking he wants is not a good value because you lose the OTHER channels and listed and clearly explained the value difference for the prices of each package...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Why is a locals fee ridiculous?


It isn't as if the locals are optional or that subscribers could easily use OTA in conjunction with a subscription.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> So How would one get a $77.99 choice Extra pack?


So how would you advertised a national price when its price varies depending of your location? Perhaps just like DIRECTV® does

$77.99*

*with 24-mo. Agreement plus add'l fees.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

People can complain all they want about how the advertised package price isn't the price they pay, but every provider does that. RSN fees, local programming fees, receiver fees, DVR service fees, HD fees, digital tier fees, franchise fees, regulatory fees, taxes.

Name one provider who advertises a package at $x and it is possible for a person to end up paying exactly $x for service? I'll let you choose from cable, satellite, internet or cellular.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> He doesn't want that package. He (I assume me, my bad if you're a she) wants Xtra to be as advertised at $77.99. Extra fees should be for optional programming. He expects to pay what is advertised... The other package you keep thinking he wants is not a good value because you lose the OTHER channels and listed and clearly explained the value difference for the prices of each package...


Exactly 100% correct


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So how would you advertised a national price when its price varies depending of your location? Perhaps just like DIRECTV® does
> 
> $77.99*
> 
> *with 24-mo. Agreement plus add'l fees.


Clearly not $77.99
A complete lie.

First I would state the real Price for 1 room of service, Clearly no longer $77.99, since the first room of service now cost an addtional $6.50 right off the bat, Then as soon as the Zip is entered, right off the bat in easy to read form, I would state the exact amount your base package would cost with the included RSN fees.

They do everything in the power to keep showing you and redirecting you to promo pricing.
Yes I know company's do this ,and the should not be a loud. 
You should see the facts and real pricing first, so a customers can see what he is really no signing up for, Then apply the discounts.

Directv's latest promo at $19.99 is complete BS. 
No customer can get this rate.
I know several people whom called and the cheapest price in SD was $27.

Other have reported that $19.99 promo went over $60 before they actually got what they could accept.
And the RSN fees , gimme a break, People can't help were they live, they also have no control over any deals the networks and directv makes.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> People can complain all they want about how the advertised package price isn't the price they pay, but every provider does that. RSN fees, local programming fees, receiver fees, DVR service fees, HD fees, digital tier fees, franchise fees, regulatory fees, taxes.
> 
> Name one provider who advertises a package at $x and it is possible for a person to end up paying exactly $x for service? I'll let you choose from cable, satellite, internet or cellular.


Your right, about state and local taxes, but those are on everything.
RSN,DVR,HD fees are made up by the provider.

HD and DVR are options, RSN fees are made up fees because your provider thinks it's dipping into their profits.
Well that again is no one's fault but Directv, and they should eat it, or go back to the table and say sorry RSNs are now premiums. 
They can spend millions on these ridiculous commercials they can take that money and put it back into their 20 million customers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Clearly not $77.99
> A complete lie.
> 
> First I would state the real Price for 1 room of service, Clearly no longer $77.99, since the first room of service now cost an addtional $6.50 right off the bat, Then as soon as the Zip is entered, right off the bat in easy to read form, I would state the exact amount your base package would cost with the included RSN fees.


The question still stands. let me remind you

So how would *YOU* advertise a *national* price when its price varies depending of your location?

if DIRECTV® were to be a local provider serving one market, I would agree withy your assessment. But given is a national provider, I am open for suggestions.

Is very easy to point fingers, coming with a solution, not so much


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The question still stands. let me remind you
> 
> So how would *YOU* advertise a *national* price when its price varies depending of your location?


DIRECTV Choice Extra Package starting at $84.49, RSN fee may apply.

That seems Logical and truthful to me.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

And Take NY DMA as an example. 

Without RSNs $84.49
With RSNs $88.12

Yeah doesn't sound so nice when the truth is put out there does it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> DIRECTV Choice Extra Package starting at $84.49, RSN fee may apply.
> 
> That seems Logical and truthful to me.


That is still not a truthful price according to you. You are just adding one outlet fee. How about if I want 2 or more TVs. This is not a gimmick neither is a scam, is just the nature of the situation where price varies depending on your location.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> That is still not a truthful price according to you. You are just adding one outlet fee. How about if I want 2 or more TVs. This is not a gimmick neither is a scam, is just the nature of the situation where price varies depending on your location.


Okay now like usual you are making stuff up.

Of course adding options and addtional receivers are going to drive the price up,no one denied this thank you.

Point is you can't have any service without at least 1 Tv.
Everyone bases their pricing on a functional 1 ROOM service.

All of a sudden Directv feels they can advertise a price that can't be had.
That is not what they used to do at all.

AND Directv's pricing is not Regional, Their bogus RSN fee is.
AND NOW charging a receiver fee on the first receiver is just as bogus.

It's another way for them to drive the cost up in an attempt to hide it.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Of course adding options and addtional receivers are going to drive the price up,no one denied this thank you.


Back when I was a kid, and cable ready TVs were actually cable ready, you could hook up as many TVs as you wanted for the one price. It wasn't until they started requiring set top boxes that this changed. If cable/satellite companies wanted, they could let you buy equipment and not pay monthly per receiver fees. I don't get why you excuse those types of fees but have a problem with RSN fees that amount to less than 5% of your bill in the example you showed.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Um actually you were not legally aloud to split your cable either. Lol
Everyone did it sure, but our cable company has always charged a .50 cent fee on addtional rooms for as long as I can remember. 


And as far as excuses on other fees, well a person should be able to decide after seeing what one room of service cost, and then base their "choice "on what addtional ,premiums, rooms or services they want and can afford.

If Directv can't even be upfront with a one room system, well that's not right IMO.

And is quite misleading in many aspects. 
This reminds me of Charlie back about 6/7 years ago.

This will bite them in the butt, I will almost certainly bet on it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Okay now like usual you are making stuff up.
> 
> Of course adding options and addtional receivers are going to drive the price up,no one denied this thank you.
> 
> ...


Nothing being made up. There are different kind of fees in this type of business. You have your programming fees and then you have your equipment fees. I am still scratching my head how you can be OK with one but not the other. And is not like you find about this fees 3 months after your service is installed. As you go through the sign up process, at least on the DIRECTV®.com site, these fees are disclosed. If you continue with the process, you agree to them, if you don't, just press cancel, or closed the page.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> AND NOW charging a receiver fee on the first receiver is just as bogus.
> 
> It's another way for them to drive the cost up in an attempt to hide it.


Tobe fair, while they are charging for the every receiver now, they are also NOT charging for HD. A $3.50 in net saving for customers, I am pretty sure those folks are happy with these change.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I've stated more than clear what I'm talking about.
So really nothing to debate.

You can't have one room of service without a receiver. 
So you can't advertise a price that can't be had with the company.
End of story.

TAXES are based on state and location, that is out of the providers control.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

*All fee increases are due -to the pending sale to keep the revenue stream up (stock Value) to complete the sale -while making up for customer churn losing more than gaining new -so the sale will go thru without a hitch - When AT&T get full control the fee's will get more aggressive-*
*No solution only a comment*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Tobe fair, while they are charging for the every receiver now, they are also NOT charging for HD. A $3.50 in net saving for customers, I am pretty sure those folks are happy with these change.


So what? It's still a false price, You can't have Choice Extra for $77.99

Unless you can figure out a way to use it without a receiver.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

WestDC said:


> *All fee increases are due -to the pending sale to keep the revenue stream up (stock Value) to complete the sale -while making up for customer churn losing more than gaining new -so the sale will go thru without a hitch - When AT&T get full control the fee's will get more aggressive-*
> *No solution only a comment*


I agree 100%.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

WestDC said:


> *All fee increases are due -to the pending sale to keep the revenue stream up (stock Value) to complete the sale -while making up for customer churn losing more than gaining new -so the sale will go thru without a hitch - When AT&T get full control the fee's will get more aggressive-*
> *No solution only a comment*


And your proof?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> So what? It's still a false price, You can't have Choice Extra for $77.99
> 
> Unless you can figure out a way to use it without a receiver.


And how is $84.49 any more true than $77.99?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

The $6.50 recv'r fee for the 1st recv'r has always been credited back on the same bill. Mine always has been....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> The $6.50 recv'r fee for the 1st recv'r has always been credited back on the same bill. Mine always has been....


Correct, but for those whose the first receiver is credited, they pay for HD. Newer subs pay for the first receiver, however they are not charged for HD anymore. Which comes to a net savings of $3.50. Hard to argue that


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> And how is $84.49 any more true than $77.99?


Really???? :hair:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Correct, but for those whose the first receiver is credited, they pay for HD. Newer subs pay for the first receiver, however they are not charged for HD anymore. Which comes to a net savings of $3.50. Hard to argue that


Oh so you're saying they don't charge a $15 advanced receiver fee on HD equipment any more?
Just the Genie or DVRs?
Thats cool, but your $3.50 saving went out the window since the last price increase.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Really???? :hair:


No disrespect here, but really, why do you care, you don't have D* anymore. You're getting yourself worked up for nothing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Oh so you're saying they don't charge a $15 advanced receiver fee on HD equipment any more?
> Just the Genie or DVRs?


Correct!

And if I read the Lease Agreement Addendum correctly, it only applies to Genies



> PROGRAMMING AGREEMENT AND TERMS. To keep costs down for you, we provide dishes and standard installation at reduced or no cost. In exchange, we ask that you remain a customer for a specified period of time. Specifically, you agree that, within 30 days of getting DIRECTV equipment (either provided to you or installed professionally), you will activate your Receiver(s)/Genie Mini(s) and subscribe to a base level of programming, valued at $29.99/mo. or above, which may consist of a DIRECTV base programming package (English or Spanish language); OR a qualifying international language a la carte service bundled with either BASIC CHOICE or PREFERRED CHOICE. If you do not activate each DIRECTV Receiver/Genie Mini, you agree that DIRECTV or the authorized retailer from whom you obtained the equipment may charge you $150 per Receiver/Genie Mini as liquidated damages. You agree to continuously maintain the minimum level of programming with us as follows: new customers: 24 consecutive months; existing customers: 24 consecutive months for Standard DVR, HD and/or HD DVR Receiver(s) and any Genie Mini(s) or 12 consecutive months for Standard Receivers. *If you selected a Genie HD DVR, you agree to pay the monthly Advanced Receiver Service fee in effect at the time service is provided.* If you selected a TiVo® HD DVR from DIRECTV (except for model HR10-250), you agree to pay both the monthly Advanced Receiver Service fee and the monthly TiVo fee in effect at the time service is provided. THIS AGREEMENT TO MAINTAIN PROGRAMMING IS SEPARATE AND DIFFERENT FROM ANY OTHER YOU MAY HAVE MADE WITH DIRECTV AND IS FULLY ENFORCEABLE UNDER THESE TERMS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Thats cool, but your $3.50 saving went out the window since the last price increase.


Still is a $3.50 savings regardless.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> No disrespect here, but really, why do you care, you don't have D* anymore. You're getting yourself worked up for nothing.


No different than harsh :rotfl:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> No disrespect here, but really, why do you care, you don't have D* anymore. You're getting yourself worked up for nothing.


I care because one of my biggest gripes has always been these RSN fee with Directv.
All of a sudden here out of no where came a $3 fee ,

It also bothers me when I see these ads with these prices, and actually recommend Directv to my customers and they call up and find out now that its $6.50 higher right off the bat than what is stated. Then there is these RSN fees on top of that which I can understand the frustration since I hated them fees when I was a customer.

But just to be fair, I'm not getting worked up, the regulars here are because they don't like seeing flaws pointed out.
:righton:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> No different than harsh :rotfl:


And your the Directv version of Harsh !rolling !rolling .
Can't wait to see your tune when ATT takes over.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> And your the Directv version of Harsh !rolling !rolling .


I am trying, but boy, is hard to beat someone like him... :rotfl:


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

No one can be more trollish than harsh.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I am trying, but boy, is hard to beat someone like him... :rotfl:


Hey I will say one thing, He does know a lot!
I know people don't seem to think so , but if people would actually listen to him you would be surprised. :eek2:

but back to the subject, the RSN fees are a touchy subject.
And the putting the fees on the first receiver, instead of just putting into the base package is just a slap on the face to customers implying they are dumb!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Think of the RSN fee as a luxury tax. And as I often posted luxury is expensive.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

twizt3dkitty said:


> No one can be more trollish than harsh.


I think the problem there is , He NEVER says anything good about Directv, Ever!!!

I don't like their equipment, I don't like their recent Fee structures .

But their service is always been good, aside from equipment glitches, and I do like them over all.
But with these prices and now the strange advertised pricing, worries me some!!!
This is NOT like Directv in the past! This reminds me of when I had Dish!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Think of the RSN fee as a luxury tax. And as I often posted luxury is expensive.


Agree, which is why it should be optional on all Base Packages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Yes but from what I understand, they now charge $6.50 on the first receiver, well you can't use Directv without a receiver of some kind.
> And then they don't state that RSN fees are also applied, until after you start your order and enter your zip.


If you refuse to enter you zip code the disclaimer is still shown on each package description. Not a "hidden at the bottom of the page" disclaimer, but one on each description where DirecTV reveals the regular price of the package.



damondlt said:


> So How would one get a $77.99 choice Extra pack?


Be an existing customer since before the $6.50 for the first receiver was charged. Only new subscribers since less than a year ago pay for the first receiver ... and unless they somehow did not qualify for new customer rates they won't be paying $77.99 for Xtra anyways (at least not for the first year or too - and by the time they pay full price full price will be higher).

New customers paying $6.50 for the first receiver are also not paying for HD. For many years most subscribers have paid one fee or another added to the "base price" of their service. One would have to be an SD only non-DVR single receiver subscriber before the RSN fee was added to not have some fee added ... and that time has passed in areas with an RSN fee.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> If you refuse to enter you zip code the disclaimer is still shown on each package description. Not a "hidden at the bottom of the page" disclaimer, but one on each description where DirecTV reveals the regular price of the package.
> 
> Be an existing customer since before the $6.50 for the first receiver was charged. Only new subscribers since less than a year ago pay for the first receiver ... and unless they somehow did not qualify for new customer rates they won't be paying $77.99 for Xtra anyways (at least not for the first year or too - and by the time they pay full price full price will be higher).
> 
> New customers paying $6.50 for the first receiver are also not paying for HD. For many years most subscribers have paid one fee or another added to the "base price" of their service. One would have to be an SD only non-DVR single receiver subscriber before the RSN fee was added to not have some fee added ... and that time has passed in areas with an RSN fee.


Yeah we got that , Thanks! :righton:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Still is a $3.50 savings regardless.


Okay hold on , lets Break that down.

I have Choice Extra for $73.99, + RSN fee $3.63 and $10 HD fee for H25 =$87.62 Old pricing
$77.99 + RSN fee $3.63 and $6.50 receiver fee = $88.12.

Thats a .50 Cent increase. :shrug:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Um actually you were not legally aloud to split your cable either. Lol
> Everyone did it sure, but our cable company has always charged a .50 cent fee on addtional rooms for as long as I can remember.


I believe your cable company did what you claim ... but speaking for ALL cable companies is dangerous. Not all cable companies charged or continued to charge an additional outlet fee. The one I dealt with in the 80s charged a fee but they installed every outlet in the house ... in the 90's that particular company abandoned the in house wiring and stopped charging the additional outlet fees (they charged box rentals instead). The system I dealt with before getting satellite also charged one fee for all TVs.

Blanket statements about "cable" are probably the worst one can make. Cable can be Comcast, Time Warner, Blue Ridge or any of a myriad of companies nationwide. There is no one "cable" to discuss.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> I believe your cable company did what you claim ... but speaking for ALL cable companies is dangerous. Not all cable companies charged or continued to charge an additional outlet fee. The one I dealt with in the 80s charged a fee but they installed every outlet in the house ... in the 90's that particular company abandoned the in house wiring and stopped charging the additional outlet fees (they charged box rentals instead). The system I dealt with before getting satellite also charged one fee for all TVs.
> 
> Blanket statements about "cable" are probably the worst one can make. Cable can be Comcast, Time Warner, Blue Ridge or any of a myriad of companies nationwide. There is no one "cable" to discuss.


I'm about 95% sure splitting cable TV has always been against the rules of cable.
The reason wasn't so much because you want 2 or 3 working tvs in your house, It was because people were splitting cable and serving other houses or multiple apartments.

The reason most people could get away with it or cable wouldn't mind over looking it in their personal dwelling is most people wouldn't hook but more than 2 -3 tvs at most.
That didn't bother them, Its when Multiple family dwellings are paying for one outlet and splitting it to 5 familys.
The solution, was to not allow splitting in the first place, then there are no grey areas!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> It also bothers me when I see these ads with these prices, and actually recommend Directv to my customers and they call up and find out now that its $6.50 higher right off the bat than what is stated.


Here is the solution: When you recommend DirecTV to your customers you disclose the additional fees. Just tell your customers that the prices could be $10-$25 higher than the advertised prices, plus taxes. That should cover all the fees on a one room installation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> I'm about 95% sure splitting cable TV has always been against the rules of cable.


There you go again making blanket absolute statements about ALL cable companies. 



damondlt said:


> The reason wasn't so much because you want 2 or 3 working tvs in your house, It was because people were splitting cable and serving other houses or multiple apartments.


Ah, changing the claim again. We were talking about additional outlet fees, not sharing accounts. Without auditing the rules of every cable system in the country I'd agree that sharing accounts with another household is universally against the rules. I'd be surprised if one could find a system that said "sure, share with your neighbor". But adding additional outlets within the same household? Prohibited by many companies but not prohibited universally.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> There you go again making blanket absolute statements about ALL cable companies.
> 
> Ah, changing the claim again. We were talking about additional outlet fees, not sharing accounts. Without auditing the rules of every cable system in the country I'd agree that sharing accounts with another household is universally against the rules. I'd be surprised if one could find a system that said "sure, share with your neighbor". But adding additional outlets within the same household? Prohibited by many companies but not prohibited universally.


No Slice was talking about Splitting, 
And I listed why its always been against the terms of Cable.

But I'm not going to argue about a off topic statement that I'm sure is no surprise to Cable subscribers from the 80's and 90's
And beside all of that, Directv Always Charged for added rooms. So the Cable point is Moot!
Go back and read and stop trying to fight with me over absolutely a nothing statement.

You want to be right , Go ahead.! Be my guest.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> You guys don't get it!
> They drop was more than just the RSNS.
> 
> Why not just have the Choice Extra package without RSN at a $3.63 discount?
> ...


Because that 3.63 is not all the cost of your rsn. It's just how much more yours is over the averaged amount for all customers.... Ours is close to that price and yet here in la I know our rsns must be north of $7... Probably more than that even.

Plus it's also how they spread the pricing out for different areas of the market for an rsn.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Because that 3.63 is not all the cost of your rsn. It's just how much more yours is over the averaged amount for all customers.... Ours is close to that price and yet here in la I know our rsns must be north of $7... Probably more than that even.
> 
> Plus it's also how they spread the pricing out for different areas of the market for an rsn.


I'll let you catch up to speed ! :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> No Slice was talking about Splitting,
> And I listed why its always been against the terms of Cable.


I did not quote Slice, I quoted you and you specifically said:


damondlt said:


> Everyone did it sure, but our cable company has always charged a .50 cent fee on addtional rooms for as long as I can remember.


YOU were talking about an additional outlet fee. Plain and simple. Know what you are talking about.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Okay hold on , lets Break that down.
> 
> I have Choice Extra for $73.99, + RSN fee $3.63 and $10 HD fee for H25 =$87.62 Old pricing
> $77.99 + RSN fee $3.63 and $6.50 receiver fee = $88.12.
> ...


Then again, without that $3.50 in savings that would be a $4.00 increase. So it is a savings nonetheless


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I know people don't seem to think so , but if people would actually listen to him you would be surprised. :eek2:


And that is what is most upsetting about him. If he could leave his Dish hat off when he came to this side, he would be a great asset and not a troll.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> but back to the subject, the RSN fees are a touchy subject.
> And the putting the fees on the first receiver, instead of just putting into the base package is just a slap on the face to customers implying they are dumb!


If you can afford and expensive package, I am sure you can afford the extra 4 bucks that go along with it! You can't have the cake and eat it too. If you want to eat it, you have to pay for it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> If you can afford and expensive package, I am sure you can afford the extra 4 bucks that go along with it! You can't have the cake and eat it too. If you want to eat it, you have to pay for it.


I find it amusing that people are willing to spend between $49.99-$136.99 a month on a channel package knowing full well they're not going to watch every channel in their package but complain about a RSN fee on sports channels they don't watch.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I find it amusing that people are willing to spend between $49.99-$136.99 a month on a channel package knowing full well they're not going to watch every channel in their package but complain about a RSN fee on sports channels they don't watch.


Because it's a fee that just appeared out of thin air.

Would you like it if Directv said ,hey the HD Extra pack from now on is attached to all your basepacks, and can't be removed, But we are still charging $4.99 for it.

And you guys with the mentality that he spends $100 , what's $105. 
Well when you guys say that every year for the last 10 it adds up.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If you can afford and expensive package, I am sure you can afford the extra 4 bucks that go along with it! You can't have the cake and eat it too. If you want to eat it, you have to pay for it.


It's doesn't matter if it's affordable or not , that is not for Directv to decide. 
It's for the customer, and they should be giving the facts up front.
Not after they submitted their address and phone number.
So then they can be solicited non stop.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Here James

SLICE
Back when I was a kid, and cable ready TVs were actually cable ready, you could hook up as many TVs as you wanted for the one price. It wasn't until they started requiring set top boxes that this changed. If cable/satellite companies wanted, they could let you buy equipment and not pay monthly per receiver fees. I don't get why you excuse those types of fees but have a problem with RSN fees that amount to less than 5% of your bill in the example you showed.

My Comment
Um actually you were not legally aloud to split your cable either. Lol
Everyone did it sure, but our cable company has always charged a .50 cent fee on addtional rooms for as long as I can remember.

MY Reason
The reason most people could get away with it or cable wouldn't mind over looking it in their personal dwelling is most people wouldn't hook but more than 2 -3 tvs at most.
That didn't bother them, Its when Multiple family dwellings are paying for one outlet and splitting it to 5 familys.
The solution, was to not allow splitting in the first place, then there are no grey areas!

So whether or not all cable companies did or didn't allow, your claim is no less blanketed than mine.
You have no facts to disprove, and My Father retired from the Cable company after 37 years.

My So called Blanket statement, was more than accurate and wasn't harmful or even remotely giving another comment.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> It's doesn't matter if it's affordable or not , that is not for Directv to decide.
> It's for the customer, and they should be giving the facts up front.
> Not after they submitted their address and phone number.
> So then they can be solicited non stop.


My lady pen pal ( 165 miles away ) just got Dish service. She told me in the first email that she got the $19.9? package since she could only get 3 channels with an antenna. When she got her first bill she was shocked since is was $38.??. Twice what she thought she was going to pay.

When my neighbor across the street got Uverse for Internet and Phone she was in for a very rude awakening. The guy on the phone told her it was $20 for the phone and $15 for the internet. When she got her first bill it was $550. Then she got another huge bill the next month since the phone was not unlimited as she was told but was just 200 minutes per month. She was furious and told them to come take it all out. After fighting with them verbally for a month they waived the installation charges and told her she needed to go up one package that was $5 more for her phone and then it would be unlimited. They then dropped the charges for the minutes she went over the 200 allowed.

Bottom line is I agree that all these hidden details and costs should be shown in the package price for the first TV. It is just ridiculous to think that you could pay for a package, pay taxes, etc. and still not have it on a TV if you did not pay for the receiver for that TV.
I used to hate people that came to my door selling services until last year when the AT&T man told me that he had to give you a written list of what you were getting and what each item was going to cost you. He kept the original and you got the copy. Then you had it in writing what you were going to get and the cost per month.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> My lady pen pal ( 165 miles away ) just got Dish service. She told me in the first email that she got the $19.9? package since she could only get 3 channels with an antenna. When she got her first bill she was shocked since is was $38.??. Twice what she thought she was going to pay.
> 
> When my neighbor across the street got Uverse for Internet and Phone she was in for a very rude awakening. The guy on the phone told her it was $20 for the phone and $15 for the internet. When she got her first bill it was $550. Then she got another huge bill the next month since the phone was not unlimited as she was told but was just 200 minutes per month. She was furious and told them to come take it all out. After fighting with them verbally for a month they waived the installation charges and told her she needed to go up one package that was $5 more for her phone and then it would be unlimited. They then dropped the charges for the minutes she went over the 200 allowed.
> 
> ...


This is a good example.
Thanks Jimmie.

No matter what anyone says, it's not right in front of you on what your really paying.
You have to hunt and dig.
You should not have to do such.
Everyone is trying to hide their fees, and it's BS.
I want to see the real Pricing upfront, I base what I can afford at full price, not promotion prices.

Show me the discounts after I see the facts.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Because it's a fee that just appeared out of thin air.
> 
> Would you like it if Directv said ,hey the HD Extra pack from now on is attached to all your basepacks, and can't be removed, But we are still charging $4.99 for it.
> 
> ...


One more time. With the exception of local channels, local government channels, and news channels all other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. If you don't like paying for luxury then don't subscribe to a pay TV service. It's that simple.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> One more time. With the exception of local channels, local government channels, and news channels all other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive. If you don't like paying for luxury then don't subscribe to a pay TV service. It's that simple.


Electric is a luxury, a car is a luxury, a mortgage is a luxury.

Guess we should just accept any increases on these as well.

Wow I hope your wife is in charge of your finances.
It's also just as simple if you don't have a problem with RSN fees, you can not participate in the RSN complaint thread.
Just saying!

Would you call the Complaint department of a business, to complain about people complaining?

Well most people wouldn't, but something tells me you would lol.

GOD BLESS you! 
Your are a good guy!
And I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Electric is a luxury, a car is a luxury, a mortgage is a luxury.
> 
> Guess we should just accept any increases on these as well.
> 
> Wow I hope your wife is in charge of your finances.


One can conserve on electrical power and keep their rates down. There are hundreds of car models to choose from giving one the ability to purchase a car they can afford. A mortgage is a loan. A bank will only lend you a amount you can afford. In most cases local channels can be accessed via OTA for free. Either way, no one is forced into subscribing to a pay TV service. It's a choice. If you don't like paying for luxury then you made a bad choice.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Name one provider who advertises a package at $x and it is possible for a person to end up paying exactly $x for service? I'll let you choose from cable, satellite, internet or cellular.


DISH with SD service and one receiver.

That DIRECTV touts the Genie but quotes the price without a receiver of any kind is misleading. It is literally impossible (not just undesirable) to get the quoted price; even if you reside in an underserved RSN market (one of three available RSNs) as I do.

To be sure, the marketplace has its high and low integrity points but DIRECTV is placing themselves near the bottom end (still above Comcast but perhaps more expensive) with this new schedule.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> DISH with SD service and one receiver.
> 
> That DIRECTV touts the Genie but quotes the price without a receiver of any kind is misleading. It is literally impossible (not just undesirable) to get the quoted price; even if you reside in an underserved RSN market (one of three available RSNs) as I do.
> 
> To be sure, the marketplace has its high and low integrity points but DIRECTV is placing themselves near the bottom end (still above Comcast but perhaps more expensive) with this new schedule.


Blue Ridge cable also. 
ATT quoted me a real Price. A side from Taxes.

But ATT didn't advertise a price that can't be had without a phone, Like directv is advertising all over the place without a receiver.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> DISH with SD service and one receiver.
> 
> That DIRECTV touts the Genie but quotes the price without a receiver of any kind is misleading. It is literally impossible (not just undesirable) to get the quoted price; even if you reside in an underserved RSN market (one of three available RSNs) as I do.
> 
> To be sure, the marketplace has its high and low integrity points but DIRECTV is placing themselves near the bottom end (still above Comcast but perhaps more expensive) with this new schedule.


Dish doesn't charge any taxes?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Here James
> 
> SLICE
> Back when I was a kid, and cable ready TVs were actually cable ready, you could hook up as many TVs as you wanted for the one price. It wasn't until they started requiring set top boxes that this changed. If cable/satellite companies wanted, they could let you buy equipment and not pay monthly per receiver fees. I don't get why you excuse those types of fees but have a problem with RSN fees that amount to less than 5% of your bill in the example you showed.
> ...


I was talking about splitting cable in your own home. When James called you on your blanket statement you try to change it to how it is illegal to share cable with your neighbors. I don't think anyone but you read that into my statement about "splitting as many times as you want".

Different companies may have had different policies, but my cable company (Mediacom) doesn't charge for TVs you have connected up without a box. I can't prove they never have, but they don't in 2015 - and even publish a list of all the clear QAM channels and their channel numbers so they aren't hiding the ability to watch (SD only except for locals and WGN) Mediacom cable without paying for a box. Their cable can be split as many times as desired, but obviously not so you can share with your neighbor as that is against every MVPD's ToS.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Dish doesn't charge any taxes?


Taxes are beyond Directv's control.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I was talking about splitting cable in your own home. When James called you on your blanket statement you try to change it to how it is illegal to share cable with your neighbors. I don't think anyone but you read that into my statement about "splitting as many times as you want".
> 
> Different companies may have had different policies, but my cable company (Mediacom) doesn't charge for TVs you have connected up without a box. I can't prove they never have, but they don't in 2015 - and even publish a list of all the clear QAM channels and their channel numbers so they aren't hiding the ability to watch (SD only except for locals and WGN) Mediacom cable without paying for a box. Their cable can be split as many times as desired, but obviously not so you can share with your neighbor as that is against every MVPD's ToS.


Mediacom was only founded in 1995

Also I would like to see where it saying adding additional rooms with anolog service has no required fee.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Mediacom was only founded in 1995
> 
> Also I would like to see where it saying adding additional rooms with anolog service has no required fee.


I guess the local cable company had a different name before and was later acquired by Mediacom. Can't remember a time when they were called something else but they must have been 

Their full price list of all fees (from packages to equipment rentals to installs to late fees etc.) shows no such fee. Most companies don't say "you can do this and be charged nothing" they only list the things they charge for. Given that their channel list shows QAM channel numbers and their price list shows no fee, I think you have to conclude there is no fee.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Taxes are beyond Directv's control.


Of course they are, but if you read my original post I listed that among all the various things that can cause a bill to be higher than advertised. If you're going to whine about paying more than the advertised price, you have to include anything causes the bill to be higher than the advertised price. Nothing stops a company from offering "$29.99 (tax included)"


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Of course they are, but if you read my original post I listed that among all the various things that can cause a bill to be higher than advertised. If you're going to whine about paying more than the advertised price, you have to include anything causes the bill to be higher than the advertised price. Nothing stops a company from offering "$29.99 (tax included)"


Taxes can not be added into the package prices unless they have a site like Pizza Hut where you choose what you want and add the items on the pizza, etc. All the time you are choosing it is adding the prices of each change. It also shows the Tax on a separate line. DirecTV does know what the taxes are or they could not show the line item on your bill.

This is just being technical but no one charges for taxes, they are simply collected and passed on to the respective entities that enforce them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I guess the local cable company had a different name before and was later acquired by Mediacom. Can't remember a time when they were called something else but they must have been
> 
> Their full price list of all fees (from packages to equipment rentals to installs to late fees etc.) shows no such fee. Most companies don't say "you can do this and be charged nothing" they only list the things they charge for. Given that their channel list shows QAM channel numbers and their price list shows no fee, I think you have to conclude there is no fee.


And that's fine, since Satellite has always charged for additional rooms, it really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Taxes can not be added into the package prices unless they have a site like Pizza Hut where you choose what you want and add the items on the pizza, etc. All the time you are choosing it is adding the prices of each change. It also shows the Tax on a separate line. DirecTV does know what the taxes are or they could not show the line item on your bill.
> 
> This is just being technical but no one charges for taxes, they are simply collected and passed on to the respective entities that enforce them.


Correct, and Taxes are not just on TV, they are on most anything for sale.
In PA anything you buy except food and clothing. 
It's no surprise to find out your getting charged taxes. 
If it is then take that up with your state or local offices.

But a Receiver fee that is mandatory to even receive a quoted package should be disclosed in the price. 
Directv is trying to make it seem like they are cheaper than they really are, and that bad business.

Put the Receiver fee back in the Basepacks where it has always been.
And again just state RSN fees may apply.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. Thus thread took a while spin. We went from the RSN fee being the problem to now the outlet fees as the ones in question. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Wow. Thus thread took a while spin. We went from the RSN fee being the problem to now the outlet fees as the ones in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


No spin, they are both in question and included in the Advertised pricing.
I think that's kind of the point.

But like usual I'm in trouble again, so I'm done posting.
So have at it .
See ya guys!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> My lady pen pal ( 165 miles away ) just got Dish service. She told me in the first email that she got the $19.9? package since she could only get 3 channels with an antenna. When she got her first bill she was shocked since is was $38.??. Twice what she thought she was going to pay.
> 
> When my neighbor across the street got Uverse for Internet and Phone she was in for a very rude awakening. The guy on the phone told her it was $20 for the phone and $15 for the internet. When she got her first bill it was $550. Then she got another huge bill the next month since the phone was not unlimited as she was told but was just 200 minutes per month. She was furious and told them to come take it all out. After fighting with them verbally for a month they waived the installation charges and told her she needed to go up one package that was $5 more for her phone and then it would be unlimited. They then dropped the charges for the minutes she went over the 200 allowed.
> 
> ...


If you sign up with DIRECTV® online, this wont be an issue as all the fees are easily laid out. If you sign up via a retailer, and they dint disclose the fees, that is on them and not DIRECTV®


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If you sign up with DIRECTV® online, this wont be an issue as all the fees are easily laid out. If you sign up via a retailer, and they dint disclose the fees, that is on them and not DIRECTV®


I do agree with you Peds.
But Directv should have that first receiver added in their price, and they should disclose right next to the advertised price that RSN fees may apply.

It's just so not like Directv to advertise like this.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I do agree with you Peds.
> But Directv should have that first receiver added in their price, and they should disclose right next to the advertised price that RSN fees may apply.
> 
> It's just so not like Directv to advertise like this.


What makes you think it is 'so not like Directv' to just advertise the package price? I can't remember when they or any of the sat/cable companies advertised anything else. I cannot remember a single ad from any of them that ever talked about fees that would/could be added except maybe in some tiny print that is on the screen for extremely short times.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I do agree with you Peds.
> But Directv should have that first receiver added in their price, and they should disclose right next to the advertised price that RSN fees may apply.
> 
> It's just so not like Directv to advertise like this.


You know it used to be that way but when they changed to everyone paying for the first box this summer, it changed...

But really, now they are inline with the cable companies in my area. They always add in the box fees after the advertised prices, so dtv is just trying to compete with them I think. Unfortunately, can't blame them for that.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

It has always said "starting at $79.99* *plus additional fees." or something like that. 

What is being said is that those additional fees used to just be like DVR fee, 2nd receiver, things like that. Now, those fees include channels that you can't opt-out of, therefore it's really starting at $83.63 because you can't actually achieve the basic price for the programming part of the price.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> It has always said "starting at $79.99* *plus additional fees." or something like that.
> 
> What is being said is that those additional fees used to just be like DVR fee, 2nd receiver, things like that. Now, those fees include channels that you can't opt-out of, therefore it's really starting at $83.63 because you can't actually achieve the basic price for the programming part of the price.


Research project:

Look at advertised price introductory package for Dish/DTV ten years ago (19.99), and determine how much first bill was for a household with three receivers.

And do the same today.

I imagine the percentage above the advertised introductory price is MUCH HIGhER today than it was one decade ago.

Why? PayTv co's have decided to embed many of the programming costs into equipment costs.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Why? PayTv co's have decided to embed many of the programming costs into equipment costs.


Because they compete with each other via an advertised price, and adding in all those costs makes their advertised price higher and it is tougher to compete.

Blame stupid people for this - they do it because it works on them. It is like how prices are always $19.99 and not $20.00, because tests have shown repeatedly that penny makes a large difference in consumer's perception of the cost.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Look at advertised price introductory package for Dish/DTV ten years ago (19.99), and determine how much first bill was for a household with three receivers.
> 
> And do the same today.


At that point anything added to the advertised price (other than taxes) was because of an explicit choice the customer made. If one paid more it was because they decided to have three receivers, or a DVR, or HD, or some completely optional service.

The fees added up quickly ... ~$5 for a receiver, an additional $5-$6 for a DVR, ~$10 for the technology to receive and display a handful of HD channels. Not much lower than the fees charged today.

The fees have gone up slightly ... the packages have gone up more. The service one gets has gone up as well.



Gloria_Chavez said:


> I imagine the percentage above the advertised introductory price is MUCH HIGhER today than it was one decade ago.


Manipulate the math and base it on the cheapest "special" package and that might be true ... but to fulfill your imagination one needs to choose the lowest package advertised. The more costly the base package the less percentage the fees add to that package.

Adding $25 for three receivers, HD and a DVR fee to the average 2005 package would generate a higher percentage than adding $38.13 to the average 2015 package.



Gloria_Chavez said:


> Why? PayTv co's have decided to embed many of the programming costs into equipment costs.


Not so much ... $5 per additional receiver in 2005 is $6.50 today. That is not a huge increase. The bigger increase comes from the price of the programming packages ... not the lowball introductory prices that lead the advertising but the packages most subscribers end up choosing when the subscribe. I wish the base packages had only gone up $1.50 over 10 years. That is where we have seen the $30-$50 increases.

The RSN fee is a programming cost ... not an equipment cost.

The uncredited first receiver fee is an equipment fee but since it was introduced it pays for equipment that, for no additional cost, can receive a HD signal ... so those paying the new $6.50 are not paying the old $10 HD fee (and if they choose an advanced receiver they are paying $15 instead of $25).

While some new customers may not want the HD signal they are getting better equipment now than they did before the fee. The fee is not for programming.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

My bill just went up $11.98 this month.

$7 increase in the PREMIER package.
$1.50 for $.50 per receiver increase.
$2.14 for Regional Sports Fee
$1.34 Communications Service Tax

I need to start thinking about another way to get he 30 channels I watch.
None of which are sports channels.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> The uncredited first receiver fee is an equipment fee but since it was introduced it pays for equipment that, for no additional cost, can receive a HD signal ... so those paying the new $6.50 are not paying the old $10 HD fee (and if they choose an advanced receiver they are paying $15 instead of $25).
> 
> .


Yes sort of....
For the Genie and HRs
The $25 dollar fee was HD $10, DVR $10, and Multiroom view $5.
And not charged for the first room.
New price is $6.50 for the now first Receiver,and $15 for Dvr and Multiroom service. 
$21.50

Just one room HD was $10
Now it's $6.50.

And a better way to look at the addional equipment fee increase is 2012 it was $5, in 2013 it went to $6, and now in 2015 $6.50.

From $5 -6 That put and added $36 increase from 2012-2013 to my account. 
Now add another $18 per year. 
Hardly $1.50 
Now add that to an ever increasing Basepack prices, and increased protection plan that went up $2 in that time frame.
Plus a $3 rsn fee was introduced in 2013 and has also went up again.

You can't have basepacks without equipment, so it really doesn't matter if the equipment "only" went up $1.50 per month. 
Just another money grab.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Total choice plus was $42.99 in January 2005.
(HD was $9.99 a handful of HD.
I don't remember the DVR fee back then but I think it was less than $10. I think it was $5.99??
I just know the Premier pack included it. )

Total choice plus would be like Choice Extra today which is the (real Price of"$84.49 ) for 1 room of service.
Plus RSN fees.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Dish doesn't charge any taxes?


They _bill_ and forward taxes (sales, use, because we got away with it) where the jurisdictions levy them. Where I live that means no taxes.

In my mind, things like taxes and franchise fees (or their asinine DBS counterpart) are things that you have to expect based on knowing about where you live and are more or less independent of carrier. RSN fees and local channel fees are a whole other can of worms as they vary somewhat unpredictably between carriers and location.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> My bill just went up $11.98 this month.
> 
> $7 increase in the PREMIER package.
> $1.50 for $.50 per receiver increase.
> ...


Replace the premium channels with Netflix. That will drop your price a lot. More than what it went up for sure.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Everything I have has gone up - Realestate taxes increase $400 Electric - propane - personal property taxes - D* bill (as noted above) All Food - Fast and no fast- All taxes in general - only thing that has gone down is (gas) Fuel at the pump.

I'm about ready to throw out my TV & and return to AOL Dial up -So I won't have to pay for postage .


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Everything I have has gone up - Realestate taxes increase $400 Electric - propane - personal property taxes - D* bill (as noted above) All Food - Fast and no fast- All taxes in general - only thing that has gone down is (gas) Fuel at the pump.
> 
> I'm about ready to throw out my TV & and return to AOL Dial up -So I won't have to pay for postage .


Not entirely accurate.

The 2014 CPI was up 1.5%. The 2014 CPI excluding food and energy was up just 0.8%.

Cable TV has gone up much more, in large part because of the sports tax.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Everything I have has gone up - Realestate taxes increase $400 Electric - propane - personal property taxes - D* bill (as noted above) All Food - Fast and no fast- All taxes in general - only thing that has gone down is (gas) Fuel at the pump.
> 
> I'm about ready to throw out my TV & and return to AOL Dial up -So I won't have to pay for postage .


My car insurance went down, my Cell phone bill and Propane went down compared to 5 years ago for me.
Propane for me was on $1.78 a gallon compared to $2.95 last year.

My personal auto insurance was $1400 last year, now it down to $1157 and no policy changes.

ATT bill with 4 smartphones. Was $225 per month for 2 GB data unlimited talk and text in 2013, and this year it's $155 for 7GB data unlimited talk and text.

Our property taxes never go down.
Electric goes up and down, but I still pay around the same as the last 5 winters.
Sometimes it's .065 a Kwh, and sometimes it .095 a Kwh
My commercial insurance and Commercial auto insurance increased less than 1% in 5 years.

Directv never gets cheaper.
All they do is restructure their fees and packaging to look cheaper until you add them as a whole and it ends up as an increase.

I hate to bring it up, but when I had blue ridge cable in 2010 with a 4 room system and bundled internet 4 HD dvrs same service except for Tivo
My bill was $222 a month

My Blue ridge bill now with Tivo same services except whole home services and my Bill is $226.

That's a $4 increase in 5 years.

Directv increased my rates in 3 years by $30.

In 2004 Directv's year end Average customer price was
$63
In the end of 2014 it was over $100


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Our property taxes never go down.
> Electric goes up and down, but I still pay around the same as the last 5 winters.
> *Sometimes it's .65 a Kwh, and sometimes it .95 a Kwh*
> My commercial insurance and Commercial auto insurance increased less than 1% in 5 years.


Holey Moley ! did you leave out a zero in those prices ? I would go flat broke paying that price for my electricity. Mine cost a flat $0.135 per Kwh.
In the July and August months I use about 2,500 Kwhs per months.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes sorry lol its .0
Ha ha ha

And actually it's down to .082 right now.
Price to compare for next month is .078.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> Holey Moley ! did you leave out a zero in those prices ? I would go flat broke paying that price for my electricity. Mine cost a flat $0.135 per Kwh.
> In the July and August months I use about 2,500 Kwhs per months.


I hope so! At .95, using 2,500/month - yikes!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I hope so! At .95, using 2,500/month - yikes!


Yeah our house uses about 3500kw per month during the winter months

April,May , September October . Are the cheapest months.

Summer when AC is on is around 2800 kw per month.

I can usually predict our bill within 20 30 bucks.
And have been able to for over 5 years.
Plus in Pa we have electric choice, so if we don't like the rates we can shop around for other Generation providers.
I never do.
Because IMO it's not always better in the long run.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yeah our house uses about 3500kw per month during the winter months
> 
> April,May , September October . Are the cheapest months.
> 
> ...


We have choices of providers here also.
But my choice for the winter , dryer cooking and hot water is natural gas.
This makes my smallest electric bills be in the middle of winter.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Replace the premium channels with Netflix. That will drop your price a lot. More than what it went up for sure.


I wish I had that option. I have AT&T DSL 1.5M, and have to get my movies through Netflix Blu-ray discs in the mail.
So streaming is not an option where I live.

But I did call after venting in this thread, and got a sympathetic ear at Directv about all of the extra charges this month.

The nice man on the phone gave me every discount they are offering for 6 months which turned into $33 off for 6 months.
It was like $7 a month per movie channel and $5 off for a sports channel that "again" I never watch.
But I am glad I have this month for the five bucks off.

I need to start thinking about another way to get he 30 channels I watch.
And that was the angle I took while discussing it with the nice man on the phone.

In the end he took my $154.00 bill down to $113.
But if it were not for my other complaining discounts over my CBS affiliate and their incompetence, my bill would be $143.
So if all of these discounts time out in 2016, I will have a bill of $185.00

Not to be repetitious, but I need to start thinking about another way to get he 30 channels I watch.
And I have 6 months to get it right


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

armophob said:


> My bill just went up $11.98 this month.
> 
> $7 increase in the PREMIER package.
> $1.50 for $.50 per receiver increase.
> ...


Preferred Xtra and adding premiums would be good for you. It would give you most of the channels of Ultimate and kick out the sports channels and RSN fee.


----------



## pharmacide (Feb 25, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Is anyone else seeing a Regional Sports Fee listed on the DirecTV site here that previously had *no fee* in their market? I believe it would mainly be those in the South East region so mainly those that have Fox Sports South / SportSouth as there local in-market RSN. However, there may be other areas that didn't have it before that may now.
> 
> I know I checked Atlanta, GA, Jackson, MS, Birmingham, AL, Memphis and Nashville, TN area zip codes and they all show the fee of $2.14 now and previously were at $0.00. Charlotte, NC and surrounding NC (and I think SC) cities previously had a $1.83 fee which is now at $2.14. Interestingly, I checked major zip codes in KY (Louisville, Lexington, Bowling Green) and they show $0.00.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/rsn_fee


Columbia, SC is also $2.14


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

coolman302003 said:


> I had a relative that recently inquired about it and it's only $2 less then XTRA and you lose quite a bit of channels for the very little savings. No RSN's included as stated above which is why the fee is not applicable.
> 
> "The PREFERRED XTRA package is a new option for customers who would want to drop sports channels but want to keep their entertainment programming." Regular rate is $75.99 mo. (only $2 less then XTRA.)
> 
> ...


This package was corrected by DirecTV to include Lifetime that was an error my friend says. I currently have this package and this is DTV's description from my account page. Also DTV's online channel listing is not correct for this new pacakge.



> An exceptional package for the TV entertainment fan. Including more top movies, shows, and news channels, plus popular sporting events.
> 
> Over 185 channels
> No regional sports fee


My friend who works for DTV said this package is basically an expanded version of Entertianment and is geared towards customers that don't want to pay the RSN Fee plus customers that want minimal sports but don't want to downgrade below Choice. The only national sports channels in this package is Pursuit, MAV TV, ESPN, ESPN2 and Fox Sports 1 just like Entertianment.

For example if an Ultimate customer doesn't want to pay the RSN fee they can get Preferred Xtra ($75.99) plus Encore A La Carte (7.99) for $83.98/mo

As an example I will use my RSN fee of $2.14

For a Choice customer paying $70.99+$2.14 ($73.13) can upgrade to Preferred Xtra just an additional $2.86/mo and get around 20+ more channels they may watch without sports
Xtra Customers will basically gain chainnels from Ultimate if they switch

Ultimate Customers not wanting RSN Fee are hit hard cause they don't get new channels. But they can still save on average $5 if they an RSN fee in their area and they don't want sports.

For everyone calling DirecTV bad they should try a small town cable operator like Suddenlink.

My cable bill was $205/mo at regular price and I had SL200 (Basic, Expanded), TiVo Q (Cable verison of TiVo Premier 4 series) High Speed Internet Max 50.0, Home Telephone Service. I can't give you individual price points because Suddenlink grouped all of these services into one charge as a bundle price.

My extra cable services Family Tier (gives you most of the Xtra channels no extra sports) $8.00, TiVo Mini $7.00, Wire Maintance $4.99, Broadcast Station Surcharge (yes the locals that are included in SL200) $4.57

In April my bill was expected to go up by $11/mo -- Broadcast Station Surcharge increase $3.07, New Sports Programming Surcharge $3.00 (Exp Basic and above customers -- They said it was for dedicated sports channels plus any channel that airs sports like CBS, TNT, USA) Internet increases by $5.00 because I am in a bundle.

Called Suddenlink switched to DTV (had a Samsung offer to save $10/12mo) Originally had Ultimate but had to call back to get Hallmark Movies and the CSR offered Preferred Xtra and I said yes. My DTV bill is around $50 for first year with Preferred Xtra, Genie, Genie Mini and ARS. At full price it would have been $110.23 I still have Internet/Phone through Suddenlink for $74.21 so at full price I would be paying $184.44/mo a $21.41 savings per month.


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

The cost just keeps inching me closer to a good antenna, Hulu and Netflix.


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I recently signed up for this very plan because I wanted IFC. I was on the SELECT plan, which also avoided the RSN fee. I just grabbed this screen capture so others could see it; it didn't show up for me until after I called in to ask about adding IFC:












techguy88 said:


> This package was corrected by DirecTV to include Lifetime that was an error my friend says. I currently have this package and this is DTV's description from my account page. Also DTV's online channel listing is not correct for this new pacakge.
> 
> My friend who works for DTV said this package is basically an expanded version of Entertianment and is geared towards customers that don't want to pay the RSN Fee plus customers that want minimal sports but don't want to downgrade below Choice. The only national sports channels in this package is Pursuit, MAV TV, ESPN, ESPN2 and Fox Sports 1 just like Entertianment.
> 
> ...


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

techguy88 said:


> My cable bill was $205/mo at regular price and I had SL200 (Basic, Expanded), TiVo Q (Cable verison of TiVo Premier 4 series) High Speed Internet Max 50.0, Home Telephone Service. I can't give you individual price points because Suddenlink grouped all of these services into one charge as a bundle price.


That's really high! I'm in a Suddenlink territory and have thought about switching but not at that price. I get fliers in the mail about adding TV to my Internet package for $30/month. I guess that's just promotional.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

anex80 said:


> That's really high! I'm in a Suddenlink territory and have thought about switching but not at that price. I get fliers in the mail about adding TV to my Internet package for $30/month. I guess that's just promotional.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Suddenlink's TV service is far worse on the fees than DirecTV


----------

